# Cat Having Kittens...Problem???



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

My cat went into labor this morning. She had 2 kittens, about an hour apart. Since then, nothing, but I know there has to be more in there. This is her second litter. With the first litter, she had four, then about 24 hours later had a fifth. Should I be worried? Is there anything I should do/can do? I can't take her to a vet...they don't take payments around here and I've got some major financial problems...no income


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, d'you know how to palpate? And will she let you?

Does she seem in distress, or is she a content mama?

Is she having contractions, or restign peacefully with her little ones?


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

She seems happy. Been purring and taking care of the 2 kittens, but her belly is still way too big to be finished. She even carried the 2 to a different spot (though it wasn't far). She may still be having contractions, but it's hard to tell. She decided the perfect spot to have babies is behind the couch.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well.. if she's fine with you messing with her and the little ones, see if you can get her to lie more or less on her back (my gals will do this for a tummy rub after birth) and gently but firmly stroke down the inside of each side of her abdomen. If she still has a couple to go, you should be able to feel the babies in there. 

If she is not distressed, that is a very good sign... a fellow breeder I know had a queen have her two kits, seem fine, then 36 hours later had another.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I should also add, my queens have been known to stay balloon-bellied for a day or two after delivery... one gal it's because she puts on too much weight (silly thing) she looks like she's pregnant weeks after birth.

You might try dimming the lioghts in the room your girl has picked, sitting with her (if that is what she wants), perhaps gently massaging her back and hind legs. Offer her a drink of fresh water, perhaps some of her favorite tidbits. You might also offer her a maller area, such as a closet, so she can feel that her babies are safe. I knwo come birthing time, my closet has a pallet made up for me to sit on, usually a couple sodas for caffeine, and my kitten kit... I've had great luck with this. 

Hang in there... I'll stick around if you need...


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I did try to relocate her to a closet earlier...She wanted none of it! She has claimed the area behind the couch for now, but I will try to move her again tomorrow. It was easier the first time. She woke me up and would have given birth on me if I hadn't gotten off the couch. She stayed where she was relocated to then because I washed the blanket she had the kittens on. This time it was on bare carpet. I have to try to get some sleep...been up with her since early morning. I'll check her periodically and keep you posted here. Thanks!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, if she protests, just leave her where she has chosen... fossy things don't always do what would be best for human santiy, lol.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I promised an update. Just the 2 kittens. It doesn't feel like there is anything else in there, and she seems normal and happy. Hopefully everything stays that way.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, wonderful. Had me on pins and needles wondering about them, lol.
Two bouncy little babies to help raise, how fun!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Careful, now. I have a couple kittens born on the 19th and 20th right now... the kitten born on the 20th was delivered by C-Section because she had one kitten, then went out of labor. 24 hours is the normal span of time between 'horns' of the uterus If I understand what my vet explained. If you think she's got more in there, don't hesitate to take her in for at least an exam and palpitation.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Sometimes they surprise you will a little bitty litter. The mother of one of my barn cats had 3 in one litter, then just 1, then 5 (she's now spayed). I was really surprised by the singleton litter, but I know that's all she had because I found the kitten within 24 hours of birth.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

The one stray we took in was pregnant. The vet terminated the pregnancy and said one of the kittens was dead. He told me this was probably not her first litter, that a dead kitten (in-utero) was common after the first pregnancy. 
When we lived on a farm, there were 2 barn cats that were 'almost' Siamese, gorgeous blue eyes on both cats (male and female). Both were fairly unapproachable. The female usually had only 1 or 2 kittens and she was an expert on keeping them hidden. One time I managed to place one of her kittens as he looked like his mom and uncle (who may have been his father) with those gorgeous blue eyes.


----------

